# stammeslederverarveitung



## TheDestroyer (20. September 2006)

hi zusammen hab da mal ne frage ich habe lederverarbeitung auf 208
von 225 und würde jetzt schonmal gerne wissen wie ich an stammeslederverarbeitung 
gelange bzw was fürn skill oder lvl ich dafür brauche 
wo ein lehrer is weis ich ser steht im schlingendorntal aber der sagt mir nix diesbezüglich

danke im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreyDeath (20. September 2006)

Du musst erst in Ferals die Quests des Lederlehrers erfüllen so weit ich mich erinnere.
Wenn Du die alle durch hast, kannst Du zu einem der drei Spezialisten gehen und der gibt Dir dann noch ein paar Quests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topran (20. September 2006)

Jupp, genau so siehts aus...
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## TheDestroyer (21. September 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ddanke für die schnellen antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightworld (21. September 2006)

TheDestroyer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ddanke für die schnellen antworten
> ...




jo kein thema, aber frag doch in zukunft eiinfach mal auf den server rum, dan haste antwort in 1min und kannst genau gleich das machen was sie dir empfehlen-geht am schnellsten.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topran (22. September 2006)

> ...kannst genau gleich das machen was sie dir empfehlen




Genau davon würde ich abraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackbull (23. September 2006)

Achja den Trainer für Stammesledern findest du dann in strangle östlich vom flugpunkt übers wasser in einer kleinen hütte ^^


----------



## Splin (23. September 2006)

Blackbull schrieb:


> Achja den Trainer für Stammesledern findest du dann in strangle östlich vom flugpunkt übers wasser in einer kleinen hütte ^^




... wenn man als Hordler von Grom Gol kommst - ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (27. Juli 2010)

push xD nee nee quatch xD


----------



## Luxuslärm (27. Juli 2010)

Hier wird dir weitergeholfen: http://www.wowberufeguide.de/lederverarbeitung-guide.html


----------

